# Ingrowns/How to get a good shave



## SagMaria (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there anything I can use besides TendSkin that works?  I HATE that it's so expensive...  I saw that the Bliss skincare line has some Ingrown Hair pads, has anyone used?  Or anything else?  Also, what do you girls do to get the perfect shave?  What razor do you use?  Shaving cream?  How do you prevent razor burn and ingrowns which I get so badly I want to cry...HELP!!!


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 25, 2007)

Depends on where you're talking about.  For shaving legs I'd say make sure you use a sharp blade (I love the Mach3 blades, I just stick them on my Venus razor handle).  And use a good shave cream (the aveeno one is very calming for me).

As far as tendskin goes, I haven't found a substitute, but you can buy it cheaper on ebay, and there's also a homemade recipe going around.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 25, 2007)

Ditto for the Aveeno. And change your blade more often than you want to, even though it can get expensive! Rinse your razor often, shave slowly, and apply lotion afterwards. Good luck!


----------



## amoona (Feb 25, 2007)

To aboive ingrown hairs I wax my legs. My skin looks sooo much better that way. I used to get ingrown hairs all the time when I would shave my legs, not I've been waxing for 3 years and I never have that problem.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 11, 2007)

instead of using shaving cream i use neosporin. no ingrowns at all.


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been using a Venus blade (the one with the moisturizing strip) And aveeno shaving cream and my legs have been sooo nice and smooth. All the other razors and shaving creams either got me cut up (for some reason venus doesnt cut me at all I love it!) and I don't get ingrowns anymore, im soo happy I got them


----------



## msmack (Mar 11, 2007)

i will second the reviewer that said change your razor blades often. i use a (mens) gilette sensor excel 3 and it works like a hot damn. the blades are expensive ($20 cdn) for 8 but i would rather avoid razor burn than use really cheap razors. another tip in keeping your razor "fresh" and sharp is always dry it off with a towel after use and store it away from moisture (ie. the tub). i keep mine in a drawer. you can buy azulene oil (i think parissa has one, the one that comes in waxing kits) and that works well to cut down on ingrowns and soothe freshly shaved skin. most of these tips i learned from my S.O. ... 
i dont like venus razors because the razor head is far too big, i prefer a small nimble head on my razor. and atleast 3 blades!
as far as a shaving cream/gel/lotion goes i use 'natural' ones. i find them to be gentler and do not contain alchol or harsh detergents. i like "natures gate organics 'lavender and aloe creamy shave gel' which i added a bit of apricot kernal oil to, to make it more moisturizing. the second one i like is 'earth science azulene moisturizing shave creme for men'.

hope this helps!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 12, 2007)

The bliss ingrown hair peeling pads are awesome! Tendskin is expensive.  Anthony Logistics for men also has a really good ingrown hair treatment that's a lot cheaper.  If you're talking legs, I agree with all of the formentioned suggestions.  If you're talking bikini, and you're  like me and terrified of waxing, then you need to use a really good really slick shaving gel and shave in the same direction of hair growth, not against it like you would your legs.  24 hours after shaving, use one of the ingrown hair treatments preventatively, then use it every other day afterward.


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 13, 2007)

Where can I buy the bliss ingrown hair peeling pads? I hate ingrowns when I shave my bikini area


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

What is your specific regime?  What is as good as Tendskin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The bliss ingrown hair peeling pads are awesome! Tendskin is expensive. Anthony Logistics for men also has a really good ingrown hair treatment that's a lot cheaper. If you're talking legs, I agree with all of the formentioned suggestions. If you're talking bikini, and you're like me and terrified of waxing, then you need to use a really good really slick shaving gel and shave in the same direction of hair growth, not against it like you would your legs. 24 hours after shaving, use one of the ingrown hair treatments preventatively, then use it every other day afterward._


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to use the Venus razor and it gave me really bad ingrowns. I went back to my sensor excell (sp?) When I don't wax I just shave, and I exfoliate before with a buffing pad, it works awesome. If I don't use it my legs get flaky and they hurt.

Gigi makes something similar to Tendskin, I think it works pretty well. It's in  a green bottle, I think it's called No Bump or something.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

First off, before I shave, I exfoliate my hair "down there" with my pumice stone. Then I shave with a men's razor (3blade). When I'm done, I dry thoroughly and apply regular old deodorant. I rarely get ingrowns or razor burn from this. If I do, I apply  a recipe I got online a while back. It is basically a recipe DIY to make Tendskin. 

You can use a diluted version to prevent ingrown hairs in your bikini area.  My friend uses an aspirin toner on her bikini area, and she hasn't had problems with ingrown hair down there.

4oz witch hazel 
4oz aloe vera juice
four uncoated aspirin.

I also have a girlfriend who swears by neosporin. She actually uses the generic version and has great results!

HTH, 
CK


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

wow.. a pumice stone down there??? sounds awfully painful. i always get ingrown hairs, i pluck some and shave the rest. ok. i suppose compared to the pumice stone its prolly just as sadistic. but i find rubbing some baby oil the day before i want to shave and after shaving helps keep the ingrown hairs at bay. if i neglect to do this, all the ingrown hairs come back.

oh! and for shaving 'down there' men's shaving soap is lovely, i use the body shop shave cream for men, or the omega brand sapone de barbera (something like that, essentially really old fashioned italian shaving cream. best if u can find the one in the squeeze tube, like toothpaste) The foam is thick and creamy and doesnt leave the skin dry. also, much better for the environment than an aerosol can.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

It's also a good idea to exfoliate after shaving. I'm not really a shaver. Sorry I can't help y'all with more info.


----------

